# True V6 towing capability?



## section8 (Jan 15, 2003)

*V6 true towing capability?*

Thinkin' of getting a boat, tow weight is approx. 6000 lbs.
Has any towed with a V6 and Steel suspension? Can I do long range trips with a V6? Uphill?
I asked a similar question awhile back, but i think there are a lot more members now, with new experiences.


_Modified by section8 at 4:27 PM 9-14-2004_


----------



## Nav400 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: True V6 towing capability? (section8)*

I wonder the same thing--Not near the 6,000 lbs level but even with a modest 3500-4000 lb trailer. All of my friends (large truck & SUV owners) are stumped at how the Toureg, especially with the V6, can have such a high rating. They are all waiting for me to tow a large load and see the rig fall on its face.
I am pretty skepitcal that it can do it. I think the V6 would be overworked with a load @ 6,000 lbs; but have no experience.


----------



## bigscout79 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: True V6 towing capability? (Nav400)*

The V6 puts out plenty of power for towing, keep in mind that 1/2 pickups are really usually NOT known for their mountainous power. The close 6 speed will keep you in your powerband better than a regular 1/2 tons wide 3 speed with OD. 
Take for instance a 1/2 ton dodge - 240HP in the 8 cylinder - 8150 towing capacity. http://www.edmunds.com/new/200...odge*
Or a 1/2 ton ford 202HP in the V6 and over 8k towing capacity.
http://www.edmunds.com/new/200...Ford* 250ft#'s of torque, but still much of a trucks towing capacity is wheelbase, with a longer wheelbase I bet you'd see the 8 cylinder T upwards of 9k towing and the 10 Treg with over 10 - assuming the chassis could take it. What I'm suggesting - no experience - is that you'll do fine with a 5-6k load correctly weighted. I'm assuming trailer brakes of course, and a better than beginner knowledge of towing.
And of course I'm looking forward to pictures and a report








-Jeff


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: True V6 towing capability? (section8)*

I tow an 18 foot bass boat almost every weekend. It is probably not as weighty as mentioned above, but Treg handles it with ease. There are a couple of good hills (yes, there are hills around Lubbock) between here and the lake, and I pull them in 5th gear at 65 to 70 mph. I have no complaints for towing capability.
Rick


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: True V6 towing capability? (Rickanns)*

It's also important to note that it is the "chassis" that dictates the tow rating of a vehicle.
A Honda PILOT has a 240hp V6 - but only has 3,500 towing capacity
The VW TOUAREG has a 220hp V6 - it has a 7,700 towing capacity.
And...another important note... the towing capacity for the V8 and V10TDI are also the same as the V6.
Now, as far as "going" with the V6 - it's gonna work harder than the V10TDI ever will.
If you're towing a lot of weight and you have hills and mountains to climb.... even I would say the V8 and definitely the V10TDI would be the way to go!!!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: True V6 towing capability? (section8)*

50 threads in the archive ... search for "towing".
I vaguely remember that S4inSoFla tows a car trailer, and his rear sags unless he balances the load on the trailer well. Others who have air don't have that problem.


----------



## section8 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: True V6 towing capability? (sciencegeek)*

i realize that there were other threads about towing. but they were quite old. and there are so many new members... i was hoping someone else had towed a similar weight w/ a Treg like mine.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: True V6 towing capability? (sciencegeek)*

I don't think that any of the other towing thread specifically discussed the V6 and towing.


----------



## crazylev (Sep 15, 2004)

There is a fellow on this forum (Xray) who tows a 22' Airstream trailer and he has had excelent results. Try a search for that name. BTW the Airstream is 5600# with a hitch weight of 590#
Jonathan


----------



## JiggyJoe (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (crazylev)*

I thought the factory hitch setup had a load limit of only 5000 lbs, even though we can pull 6500+. Make sure your hitch is qualified for the load.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (JiggyJoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JiggyJoe* »_I thought the factory hitch setup had a load limit of only 5000 lbs, even though we can pull 6500+. Make sure your hitch is qualified for the load.

7700 lbs tow rating. 616 lbs tongue using old bolts. It was mentioned here that there are new bolts for the hitch that increase the tongue to 770 lbs.


----------



## 02_GTI_1.8T (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

The V6 will tow it fine. Only thing weve towed with ours so far is a 900lb jet ski and a Inclose motor cylcle trailer that was probably weighing in the 3000lb range and you can barely tell theres any thing behind you. Back in the day around 1998 we used to tow our 19ft crownline boat with a V6 passat and it did fine.


----------



## Fritter (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: (02_GTI_1.8T)*

The owners manual says 7K lbs capacity for all engines "with trailer brakes", the capacity on all engines without trailer brakes is 1.6K lbs. 
Looks like I better get a trailer with brakes if I want to tow my '65 Bug around.


----------



## Boardy (Mar 30, 2005)

I have no problem towing my boat (19' with 150HP on the back) which would be about 2500 Pounds including the trailer. The problem I do find when comparing it to my TD 3.0 toyota Hilux towing the same boat is fuel economy. It's terrible! and the I've had no end of trouble with the inteliigent trailer lamp alarms going off all the time. It's imperative that you have the correct resistance in your trailer wiring loom


_Modified by Boardy at 8:51 PM 4-1-2005_


----------



## BenGee (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (Boardy)*

This might not help, but yesterday i went and bought some edging stones for the lanscaping i was doing it was proly about 650lbs in the back of our t-reg v6, and the suspension didnt even budge like it was never even there...............
We love our t-reg 04 v6 navi ......


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: V6 true towing capability? (section8)*

Dunno..
I tow ~3000 lb (v6/steel) pretty much like its nothing, but I would think 6k would be pretty slugish...


----------



## Fritter (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: V6 true towing capability? (spinnetti)*

Spinetti, do you have trailer brakes with that load or not?


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: V6 true towing capability? (section8)*

I tow a 24 ft sailboat with my V8 w air suspension. In flatland Florida, I sometimes forget its there. No swaying, electric brakes do the stopping.







How do I add an image to the post?
I also have a Versahaul motorcycle carrier that holds my 900cc BMW!








The towing/leveling capability is one of the best features of the 'reg.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: V6 true towing capability? (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_.... How do I add an image to the post?
I also have a Versahaul motorcycle carrier that holds my 900cc BMW!








The towing/leveling capability is one of the best features of the 'reg.


Read this (from the help link in the upper right corner of this page):
How do I post a picture?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

I have towed our new shop trailer which fully loaded is close to 7000lbs and no problems.
tandem axle with premium suspension on the trailer... I can hardly feel it.
the only thing is that on a windy day or depending how hilly the terrain you are travelling on... you have to use it in tip mode. otherwise the tranny is always hunting for the right gear shifting back and forth (in auto mode).
put it in tip and keep an eye on the rpm's and it's a piece of cake.
THISRTY THO!
omg.
on a windy day I had to stay in 5th gear Tip mode to keep the truck from struggling in cruise and fuel consumption was 24.4L/100 km's


----------

